#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-06-07
<lostson> dropping unity back in tonight I want to make peace with it i really do
 * greppy wants it to rest in peace.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-06-07
<h00k> hello.
<h00k> I just spit coffee on my laptop
<h00k> http://chzderp.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/hurr-durr-derp-face-by-kerft.png
